# What nibs fit a Classit fountain pen kit?



## genericusernamehi (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm looking to replace the nib on my Classic kit pen. What nibs are compatible, and where can I get them in the US? Will only #5's work? I'd also be open to swapping out the feed, and I'm actually interesting in changing the section to something like curved black acrylic if possible anyway. Any and all advice is appreciated. Thank you!


----------

